

Python binary decision diagrams - cjdrake
http://pyeda.readthedocs.org/bdd.html

======
jjgreen
Anyone know how this compares (in performance) against BuDDy?

~~~
cjdrake
I haven't done any comparisons, but the BDDs in PyEDA are pure Python. Chances
are that any C++ library (CUDD, ABCD, BuDDY, etc) will out-perform in
time/space.

Probably the most compelling feature is the ability to use IPython for
visualization.

